# Sayoc Kali seminar in Warsaw - review



## dohap (May 12, 2004)

Sayoc Kali Seminar - 8-9 of May 2004 - review

For the second time we had the pleasure to host Guro Steven Lefebvre - our Sayoc Kali direct instructor.
As always we spent plenty of time at our gym - Saleta Fight Club - training, discussing and checking in sparring various Sayoc Kali concepts. The days before and after public seminar were dedicated to answer thousands of our questions on techniques seen in October last year. It was also a time to learn new and improve old techniques, and get some deeper understanding of Sayoc Kali teaching methods.

Seminar in Warsaw was also the first meeting of European Sayoc representatives, Training Group Leaders and training groups from Poland, England, Sweden, Lithuania and Russia.
Especially I would like to thank Guro Krishna Godhania from England and Guro Fabian Tell from Sweden for Their coming to the seminar. It was a great pleasure to host Them here. 
Also thanks to Arunas and his group from Lithuania and Alexander from Russia for driving so far to support our seminar.
I hope it's the beginning of strong European Sayoc community.

It's more events to come in nearest future so don't forget to check the web sites: www.sayoc.com, www.impact.waw.pl/forum

Of course training was not the only thing we did... Warsaw has a lot to offer, especially on Friday and Saturday nights... 
Let's look what Airyu will tell about it... %-} 

Tomek Foik
our forum: www.impact.waw.pl/forum
www.saletaclub.com
braingame@o2.pl


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (May 21, 2004)

Hello everyone!

I would like to thank Tomek Foik and Marek Schmidt, for hosting the second Sayoc Kali seminar in Poland!! It was a great time, meeting all of the new people from Russia, Lithuania, Poland, and England. It was also a pleasure meeting and training with Guro Krishna Godhania, who is now being established as an official Sayoc Training Group in England. (visit his website at www.krishnagodhania.com)

With both new practitioners as well as more experienced Sayoc Kali students present, alot of material was presented to both groups. Here is a short list of what was covered:

Vital Template # 3 of 9
Elicting the "bad hand" response
7 Count passing drill (and 1 counter/move)
Transition drill 1, 2 and 3
actionflex stick sparring, 
and several other Sayoc Kali drills as well. 

Tomek and Marek were great hosts, and showed us the nightlife, food and great people in Poland. 

I am already looking forward to coming back to Poland soon!

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.


----------

